# Engineers as 'mechanics'



## krenim (May 1, 2009)

Got a call from a headhunter earlier today. Said he was looking for a mechanic for Nucor. I asked him if he was looking for a mechanic, or a mechanical engineer, and he said they like to hire M.E.'s as mechanics. Actual wrench pulling mechanics. I hadn't heard this about Nucor before, can anybody confirm?

I'm 11 years out of school, got my PE in October '08, so this isn't for me.

If anyone here is interested I'll pass the headhunter's info along.


----------



## Sschell (May 1, 2009)

what was the pay range?

(I'll swing a wrench for 6 figures)


----------



## krenim (May 1, 2009)

dude said:


> what was the pay range?
> (I'll swing a wrench for 6 figures)


$75k base, plus bonus and profit sharing.


----------



## Sschell (May 1, 2009)

probably a good gig for someone fresh out of school with no hands on experience.... not really a career tho.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 1, 2009)

Where was the job? I'd turn wrenches for $75k.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 1, 2009)

Ditto. However, I am an Environmental Engineer who plays in the geotech field. I work on home projects, though...does that count?


----------



## Slugger926 (May 1, 2009)

I have heard of companies in the oil industry doing this.

I worked for a company that expected me to work 3 or 4 hours a day welding stuff I had designed earlier in the fab shop.


----------



## MGX (May 1, 2009)

I'd go back to being a grease monkey for 75K.


----------



## krenim (May 1, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Where was the job? I'd turn wrenches for $75k.


Memphis. Rotating equipment, gears, bearings, welding, etc. knowledge required.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 1, 2009)

krenim said:


> Memphis. Rotating equipment, gears, bearings, welding, etc. knowledge required.


Knocks me out. I can't weld. Oh well. I'll slog along at &lt;$50k.


----------



## Sschell (May 3, 2009)

bet you could learn the basics in a couple weeks...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 6, 2009)

Less than 50k for an lic. engineer?

I hope you have a company pension and guaranteed Medical.


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Knocks me out. I can't weld. Oh well. I'll slog along at &lt;$50k.



Don't worry about it. I'm here as a welding engineer. Most of the weldors on our job sites don't know how to weld. Right around 40% of weldors fail our basic hire-on tests.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 6, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Less than 50k for an lic. engineer?
> I hope you have a company pension and guaranteed Medical.


That's after my 10% pay cut. I was at $52k before. No pension, but good medical, dental and vision.


----------



## Sschell (May 6, 2009)

is cost of living pretty low in CO?


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 6, 2009)

Um, no. I think I might rival you for C.O.L.


----------



## Slugger926 (May 6, 2009)

Supe said:


> Don't worry about it. I'm here as a welding engineer. Most of the weldors on our job sites don't know how to weld. Right around 40% of weldors fail our basic hire-on tests.


I know what you are talking about. I worked for one manufactoring company where I was more valuable to do the critical welds in the afternoon that in the office desiging new products.


----------



## Sschell (May 6, 2009)

We have some amazing welders at our facility... We mainly do mil spec welding so they have to be certified and they have to be good... One or two are truly artists.

I can MIG or TIG weld stainless, but its not pretty... I've done aluminum a couple times but would classify those under "fail"

I'm half way decent with a stick welder or a torch though!


----------

